# Anybody here score this Shelby?



## bikewhorder (Jan 2, 2017)

I was hoping to catch it if fell through the cracks but it went for 2X what I wanted to spend with the 13% buyers premium. http://www.shamrockauctions.net/cgi-bin/mnlist.cgi?shamrock1/300


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 2, 2017)

I would have spent that in a heartbeat...tough bike to find in a balloon tire model.
Thanks for sharing.
Chris


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 2, 2017)

That looks well worth what they paid


----------



## bikewhorder (Jan 2, 2017)

Yeah I'm not saying it wasn't a good deal, I just didn't want it bad enough to fork over that much for it.  I can't buy every single bike I want unfortunately.


----------



## Robertriley (Jan 2, 2017)

I hear you


----------



## locomotion (Jan 3, 2017)

thanks for sharing, a new auction site to keep track of!!!


----------



## Hawthornecrazy (Jan 5, 2017)

That looks like a great buy.


----------

